# Bollywood Veggies, Singapore



## gadunka888 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bollywood veggies is a small farm located at the Kranji Area of Singapore.

????







Another weird bug







Hoverfly?







Yay a baby odontomantis!













ootheca







Agamid Lizard







Myraipod heaven!













There were like 50 of them in a small garden. I had to avoid stepping on them otherwise my shoes would smell like cyanide lol.

Weird cricket( no i didn't photoshop it, these are the natural colours)







Enjoy!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!  Exquisite coloration on that mantis!


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 4, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Exquisite coloration on that mantis!


thanks! the colouration is to mimic ants, so that they will not be eaten up by birds/spiders.


----------



## Tiggy (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are some great photos!


----------

